# Blue JD



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Where i work we had a blue JD and hes like only an inch and doesnt seem to be growing much at all. Hes like 40$ and for his size and condition he is way over priced. I was thinking of just rasing him till hes like 3 or 4 inches in a ten gallon by himself( with maybe an oto or something). Do you think that would be ok? How long would it take?


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

DOnt put him in a 10g IMO- we would not grow fast at all. If you can set up maybe a 20 for him he should be 4 inches in about 8 months


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

wow 40$ for a jd ill sell you mine for 30 its about 8 inchs


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Hes talking about a Blue JD.


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

my dad had one of those in a 30 gallon with a bn pleco he had him 4 a year in there with just those 2 and out of no where he just died, he didn't grow over 3 inches in a year his lips was deformed to. we will never buy 1 again


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

They are not the hardiest of fish, and should be kept in larger uarters than a 30 gallon. That probably wasnt THE cause of death but it could have contributed.

Anyways- Yeah, they are beautiful fish but hard to care for


----------

